# Day 144 of Irena's Pregnency!



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I have no clue where the time has gone!! I'm feeling excited/nervous! I have not seen any sign of mucus so far. She is getting pretty uncomfortable, I slept with them last night for fun and the whole night all I could here was her grunting every time she breathed. This is her first time kidding and mine. Can't wait till she pops!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh how exciting! We would love to see some pictures of Miss Irena.

Best of luck with the birth


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck! Hope everything goes well


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Here ya go some photos of my girly!! I can't wait for lil baby goaties running around!!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

She's pretty. How old is she? She looks very small.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you  she is 2yrs old. I love her a lot, she is super sweet!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures of her baby or babies.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I think I saw a teeny tiny little start of some mucus last night!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exciting!!! happy kidding!!!! can't wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well no mucus this morning  I really want her to pop'em out lol. It almost looks like she dropped the kids as she seems sunken a lot this morning. She has been laying down more but I think it's because she likes the sun lol. Still no sign of any white mucus so far this whole pregnancy......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Umm.... Photo?


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah sorry my IPod got touchy when I went to add photos xD. So here they are hopefully! The one photo of her side that's up close its hard to tell, but it's a kid pushing upwards.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Also she has been waging her tail a lot more than usual and is a bit more jumpy than normal...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's really pretty; I love that coloring. And it looks like you have a really nice barn.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

It's actually a shed that my dad built for them. I call it the Goat Palace lol but everyone else says Goat Shed. Thank you, she is a pretty lil girl. I can't wait to see the babies coloring


----------



## melisak (Apr 19, 2013)

We are both playing the waiting game! Our girls look like the are at the same stage! Wish they would hurry up already!!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol Irena is seeming different to me. She's stretching gets up for a min lays back down, moans, almost looks like a strain or push and repeats. This is not normal for her so I'm starting to wonder if she's starting to go into labor... But she could be freaking me out lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ohhhhh...... :wallbang: They will often do this for WEEKS! I'm glad you have a date on her though. That will make things A LOT easier! I hope she will do just fine for you.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well I've been out there since 6pm and it's 12am now. She is doing nothing but breathing. I got cold and the darn June bugs kept me up. So I'm back in the house and hoping she holds off til the morn.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well nothing this morning. I went out there and sat down on a blanket I had. After a few mins she came over pawed the blanket and laid down right next to me. She had her butt on my right knee. I then started petting her and humming. Then she got up and went to eat hay. *sigh* really thought she would have had them.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, darn! lol She's a ff, so she will make you crazy for sure. Is she having any contractions? I hope you are able to stay with her and help if she needs it. I'm always a little crazy on the days I work...I had my GD come out and "babysit" several times this year when I was working. Kept me from running home every couple of hours.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol ya I think she was playing with me last night. Im not sure but I think I saw a couple contractions last night. Her ligs are soft but she still has some left. She is a little sunken this morning. She hates it when I leave her.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You may have heard me say this before...but...I had a doe with some light contractions, that went on for 2 days. So, I gloved up and went in for a "look see". I felt a face...way up...so waited for a couple hours...checked again...something else? Still small contractions, nothing big, cervix open, but not fully open...so I worked on that and waited...checked again...found a TAIL! Oh crap! But, as I was trying to find feet I reminded myself this was an Izzy daughter (Izzy could shoot a kid out like a shot), so I got hold of kid around the waist with 2 fingers and pulled with a so-so contraction, out came baby! As I was making sure that one was alive...the 2nd one came...and the third one kinda "fell out"...lol. 

Hopefully, you won't see this kind of thing till you have more experience. lol.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm hoping it goes smoothly and everyone's healthy. Here are some photos of her today  the one of her laying down is from last night.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok I'm kind of worried but hey it's my first time and hers. She almost seems lethargic to me, she stays laying day, will chew her cud, she has her ears back and her eyes are half closed. She lays like this for a long time. When she does get up she will eat some hay walk a little circle and lay back down. Is it just me or is she feeling down?


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is a photo. Does she look ok to you guys?!?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

maybe she's just tired from carrying her babies? mine was lying down a lot...looking exhausted. I've never been pregnant, but I can see women in their last trimesters looking TIRED!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol yeah that's true. I'm prob over reacting xD


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't know, but ours always lay around nearly all day when they're getting close. I've often sat there watching them for ages, expecting every minute that they'll start going into _real_ labor but, nothing. It's really hard to tell until they actually get down to business.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm hoping she's fine and that she'll have to kids soon


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

As long as she's chewing her cud that's usually a good sign that she's feeling ok. I wouldn't worry too much yet but I know that the anticipation is the worst! I hate the waiting but then can't wait until next kidding season. It's a viscious cycle! LOL


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm not as worried now. It's so cute how excited she gets when she's sees me come in. I can't wait any longer! Lol all night I was telling her now would be a good time to do something here girl... She's such a sweetie.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well this morning she is stretching a lot more than normal. She is really loose in the back end and it feels like her ligs are complete mush!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she's getting ready to go! Stay calm and just sit back and watch her actions... you will know when she's ready for sure


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well nothing all day.... It's storming now and have a feeling in the pit of my stomach that she's going to kid middle of the night in this storm...


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Here are a few photos of her tonight. Nothing new this evening.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well it's seems she is getting closer. She holds her tail up and it cocks to one side as if its broken. She didn't eat her breakfast. She'll kinda munch on her hay but not a lot. She laid down at one point and she put her hind legs straight out like I've seen does pushing do. She squatted to pee and almost sat on her butt when she did and stayed like that for a min. She is really sunken this morn. Getting excited !! Oh and she has her back arched more today.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Better not go too far now!!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Haha I'll be home all day. She hates it when I leave her  I'm getting pretty excited!! Just wish this weather was nicer!!! 51 cloudy and rainy! Yuck!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

They ALWAYS pick the best days!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well she picked one icky day as I like to call them  at least the birds are out making it at least cheerful xD


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm really happy for you! Seems like everything is going has planned!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

She had triplets! See thread in Birth announcements!!


----------

